# First sub-five hour 100km audax



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

I'm just back from completing the 100km audax organised by the Goole Vermuyden CC.

I arrived a few minutes late having taken the wrong turning when leaving the M62 for the Boothferry starting point which mean that by the time that I'd faffed the rest of the field had a fifteen minute start on me.

I had a secret weapon - black Lucozade - several glugs of that and my mission to reel in some riders started.

It took 30km but I finally overtook a pair near Walkington.

I reached the half way point in under two hours and I know that I was in for a good time. Three quarters of the way round I reeled in another rider.

I got back to base to register a 4:48:00 time, which if the delayed started been taken into account would have been 4:33:00. Saddle time was 4:18:12.

I am in awe of myself.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2012)

vernon , thats a good time indeed and well done , must have been all that turbo training you did !


----------



## cyberknight (10 Jun 2012)

Well Done !!
keep up the good work ,i had planned to do soome sportives this year but i am struggling to even get club runs in let alone anything else ..... i blame my2 young kids , bloomin ungrateful expecting me to feed them , play with them etc rather than cycling .Total mileage target might get taken down and this year wrote off as a "gap"year.


----------



## Spartak (10 Jun 2012)

Well done Vernon, with a time like that you'll be entering a sportive next 8-]


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

biggs682 said:


> vernon , thats a good time indeed and well done , must have been all that turbo training you did !


 
Yeah, carrying up and down the stairs.


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

Spartak said:


> Well done Vernon, with a time like that you'll be entering a sportive next 8-]


 
That's n+1 territory and I have a +1 in mind.....


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2012)

Vot iz dis black Lucozade you talk of.Ein olde man in Meanvood izt on ze look out for an energy drink.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2012)

nice one Vernon. Next milestone.. an Audax in a kilt (though you may have done that one already)


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

postman said:


> Vot iz dis black Lucozade you talk of.Ein olde man in Meanvood izt on ze look out for an energy drink.


 



 
This is what you are after. It's a limited edition and has been available since October last year though I saw it for the first time yesterday in WH Smiths in Leeds city centre. It's nothing special to be honest - I prefer normal Lucozade.


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

ianrauk said:


> nice one Vernon. Next milestone.. an Audax in a kilt (though you may have done that one already)


 
I have the welfare of easily startled horses and timid women to think of so a kilted ride is probably out of the question.


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2012)

well done, Vernon!


----------



## StuAff (10 Jun 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2012)

Well done


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jun 2012)

Did you get any AAA points ? 

Well Done  and Be Encouraged ! 

Now for the sub 10-hr 200 ...  ....


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Did you get any AAA points ?
> Now for the sub 10-hr 200 ...  ....


 
No AAA points - still too porky to participate in anything more than 1 x AAA

It's been a good week for audaxing - got 2 x 100km rides in, both of them averaging 14mph or more for saddle time. I wasted a lot of time at controls on the first ride.

Got a 200km pencilled in for the weekend after next.

Next weekend I'm getting wasted at the Big Session festival.


----------



## vernon (10 Jun 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> well done, Vernon!


 
Thank you.

I just might come down for a FNRttC. The September Brighton ride look like the best bet even though I'll be still gravitationally challenged by the likes of Ditchling Beacon though I understand that it's no disgrace to use 24" gearing.


----------



## Camrider (10 Jun 2012)

I too should be able to get under the 5 hour mark, but that would mean cutting back on time outs for tea and cake which just not seem right


----------



## vernon (11 Jun 2012)

Camrider said:


> I too should be able to get under the 5 hour mark, but that would mean cutting back on time outs for tea and cake which just not seem right


 
Todays ride benefitted from not having any cafe based controls.


----------



## Camrider (11 Jun 2012)

I rode the Herts High Five 200k yesterday, not only did it have 3 cafe controls the final control was at a pub. The temptation was high but I managed to resist it


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jun 2012)

^ ^ ^
This post is useless without a time !


----------



## Banjo (11 Jun 2012)

The time is irrellevant on an AudaX (unless you time out), Its the Cake we want to hear about 

My last 100 was the Silk Run Beans on toast at second control were excellent and chocolate cake in the Garden Center was amazing (and big). Took me 5 hours 50 which is ok for me.(And only one minor navigational error)


----------



## Camrider (11 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> ^ ^ ^
> This post is useless without a time !


 
Since you ask 11 hours 50 mins for the 210 k. But the important thing was proper sit down timeouts (2 x tea and cake, 1 x tea and sandwich)


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jun 2012)

Yes - well done Vernon!


vernon said:


> I just might come down for a FNRttC. The September Brighton ride look like the best bet even though I'll be still gravitationally challenged by the likes of Ditchling Beacon though *I understand that it's no disgrace to use 24" gearing*.


I had that explained to me last year when I tried to calculate what ratio would be required ...  

(For those who don't already know - 24" = 2 feet = on 2 feet = walking! )


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (11 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - well done Vernon!
> 
> I had that explained to me last year when I tried to calculate what ratio would be required ...
> 
> (For those who don't already know - 24" = 2 feet = on 2 feet = walking! )


 
Julian had to explain that one to me during a FNRttC. I felt a bit of a dafty when she told me


----------



## mmmmartin (11 Jun 2012)

vernon said:


> It's been a good week for audaxing - got 2 x 100km rides in, both of them averaging 14mph or more for saddle time.
> Got a 200km pencilled in for the weekend after next.
> Next weekend I'm getting wasted at the Big Session festival.


I am in awe of your fantastic lifestyle. You seem to be living the dream, I mean what more could a man want out of life?


vernon said:


> The September Brighton ride look like the best bet even though I'll be still gravitationally challenged by the likes of Ditchling Beacon though I understand that it's no disgrace to use 24" gearing.


Ahem, my bike has a 20inch gear. Ditchling will hold no fears for you. Join us, we will get you up it.


----------



## vernon (11 Jun 2012)

mmmmartin said:


> I am in awe of your fantastic lifestyle. You seem to be living the dream, I mean what more could a man want out of life?


 
Not much more. I've got two non-audaxing weekends before I set off for a three week cycling/drinking tour along the Danube. Got a Chieftains gig tomorrow night. A Stone Roses gig in Manchester in three week's time followed by a weekend tour of some of the majour museums in London with a party of school kids. 1 x 200km audax, 1 x 160km audax and possibly a 100km audax as well as a weekend dry run mini cycle tour for the benefit of the chap that will be accompanying me on my summer cycle tour along the Danube from Passau to Budapest. 



mmmmartin said:


> Ahem, my bike has a 20inch gear. Ditchling will hold no fears for you. Join us, we will get you up it.


 
I'm undecided as to which bike to use for a Brighton FNRttC. The Woodrup has a 17'' bottom gear and I suspect that Ditchling in conquerable with that however it has a lower crusing speed because of the deliberately chosen lower gear ratio for the front rear sprocket combo. My Dave Yates and T.Jarvis Flying Gate have taller gearing but are much faster on the flat. 

24" i.e. two feet, might be what I resort to as I'm sure that the bottom gears of the aforementions alternatives aren't so accommodating of my diminishing porkiness.


----------



## vorsprung (16 Jun 2012)

This has made me think about how fast or slow I will be doing the 400 next weekend. It's the Avalon Sunrise 400, my own event. I've ridden the route many times but never on the day of the audax event before. I've never got round particularly quick, although it is a potentially easy and fast-ish course.


----------

